# Bib straps too long / short... anybody have this problem?



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Seems like every brand / model / year has slightly different proportions for the bib straps. I have pretty average proportions, off-the-rack clothes fit me just fine... but every pair of bibs I own is either too short or too long in the straps.

Too short: digs into shoulders, feels tight across my back when riding, unconsciously interferes with breathing, leads to crotch chafing.

Too long: comfy and all, but lets the pad / saddle interface squirm around too much, meaning I have to constantly re-adjust lycra while riding.

I wonder why nobody's come up with adjustable bib straps? Could be velcro, or some sort of lightweight buckle arrangement like most backpacks have. Something like this, in plastic?


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Too long ones are easy- I just stitch them to the right length


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I found my Assos straps to be too short so I spliced in 4 inches of spandex from an snipped out of an old pair of shorts.


----------



## masivemunkey (Oct 24, 2011)

I think the secret is to find one brand that works and just stick with it. It seems like each brand has their own personal idea on how long bib straps should be.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

This is an issue for many. Manufacturers should really include a measurement of the length of their bib straps. Soon LBS's will have tailors on site.


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

Too short of straps makes it easier to bend over in the drops, tough getting back up though.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Maybe we could all go to regular shorts and suspenders.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*gutsy*



terry b said:


> I found my Assos straps to be too short so I spliced in 4 inches of spandex from an snipped out of an old pair of shorts.


You must know what you are doing with a sewing machine because cutting a pair of expensive Assos would be too scary for me. Did you need to stitch the edges of the spandex to keep them from fraying? Do you need a special type of thread?


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm really tall and really skinny so all of my bib straps are quite short when new but seem to stretch out over a few rides / washes. They don't bother me even when they are new. I think bib straps that are to long would really suck. I saw Jeremy Powers take his Jelly Belly team shorts into a tailor to get his bib straps shortened on an episode of Behind the Barriers. Maybe give that a shot?


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

DaveG said:


> You must know what you are doing with a sewing machine because cutting a pair of expensive Assos would be too scary for me. Did you need to stitch the edges of the spandex to keep them from fraying? Do you need a special type of thread?


My wife sews. 

She cut 2 rectangles and sewed around all four edges. And then spliced them in with an inche or two of overlap on both sides. 

It was a do or die situation, the body fit well but the straps pulled the pad up into my netherlands. No return policy meant solve the problem or eat the expense. They're still going after 7 or 8 years.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearl Izumi has P.R.O. Softshell Bib Tight, which are adjustable. Unfortunately, they're pricey.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Had to shorten the straps on a Endura Stealth bib tight. Those scots make great gear, but their model must have short legs and long upper body.
A man should be able to operate a sewing machine, btw. It's a _machine_, you know.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

DaveG said:


> You must know what you are doing with a sewing machine because cutting a pair of expensive Assos would be too scary for me. Did you need to stitch the edges of the spandex to keep them from fraying? Do you need a special type of thread?


same thread, different machine...Use a serger


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*good to see manufacturers see the need*



ecub said:


> Pearl Izumi has P.R.O. Softshell Bib Tight, which are adjustable. Unfortunately, they're pricey.


Hopefully this will catch on and we'll see other companies offer this


----------

